
Neuroscientists say multitasking literally drains energy reserves of your brain - user_235711
http://qz.com/722661/neuroscientists-say-multitasking-literally-drains-the-energy-reserves-of-your-brain/
======
Aelinsaar
Honestly, it just sounds like an argument for practice to build up your
stamina.

------
tu7001
I should stop keep checking HN all the time then.:)

